

Leasing an Apple Watch Better Than Owning? - kiddz
http://money.cnn.com/2015/04/14/technology/rent-apple-watch-lease/index.html?iid=HP_LN

======
kiddz
Our thinking (applewatchlease.com) about why leasing will be a good option. .
.

"But we think the Apple Watch will be different, especially during the first
couple generations. The type and magnitude of features that will likely be
added over the next generations will render previous models nearly obsolete.
In some senses, this is true for a lot of other Apple products. The first
couple generations account for important missing functionality, and then
further generations embark on a path towards refinement. But even conflated to
other apple product developments, we think the apple watch will have a sharper
risk becoming irrelevant as newer models launch."

